# Dead cat bounce



## goodtiming (8 Mar 2007)

Does anyone have an opinion as to wheather this weeks market move is a return of normal operations or if it's more of a dead cat bounce.


I'm not asking for advice so you needn't preface every statement with "buyer beware" or "only you can decide" . I'm just curious as to how many people might call it right over the next week or so


----------



## ClubMan (8 Mar 2007)

Already covered in this forum for example here:

Is now the time to buy shares?


----------

